# Another Big King



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just finished this 46 inch, 61 pound King for a customer.

I love these big Salmon. One of my favorite fish to work on.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

That is a gorgeous mount!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Kings are awesome.. well done TEX. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job, thanks for posting.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Atta boy!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that a skin or reproduction??

Looks fantastic!! Someones a happy sob!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job, as usual.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Is that a skin or reproduction??
> 
> Looks fantastic!! Someones a happy sob!!


Reproduction. I wont do a skin mount. You aint got enough money to talk me into it either...


----------

